# found a Dr Pepper and Schweppes Raspberry stubby bottles



## RCO (Oct 2, 2018)

found 2 unusual stubby pop bottles in the last week , realise there not really that old but both are not common finds for this area . Dr Pepper didn't really get popular here until the mid 90's , it wasn't common here like it would be in the US until very recently . think this is only the second time I've found a dr pepper stubby  bottle 

this bottle isn't in great shape , it only has 1 good side , was able to get a picture of it , still a lot of colour but none on the other side .


----------



## RCO (Oct 2, 2018)

also found a Schweppes Raspberry bottle ,not in good shape but was able to get a nice picture of the one good side , that still had most of the original colour 

not sure when they first introduced the raspberry flavour , didn't realise it was still available but seemed to be some on google 

haven't seen this bottle before or ever seen a glass bottle for the raspberry flavour


----------



## Screwtop (Oct 3, 2018)

I haven't found those brands yet, but I have found plenty of others. Mountain Dew and Pepsi: It's like the folks who live here can't live without it, because I keep tripping over Mountain Dew and Pepsi stubbies in the woods.


----------



## RCO (Oct 3, 2018)

Screwtop said:


> I haven't found those brands yet, but I have found plenty of others. Mountain Dew and Pepsi: It's like the folks who live here can't live without it, because I keep tripping over Mountain Dew and Pepsi stubbies in the woods.



I'd imagine Mountain Dew and Pepsi would be common finds in Kentucky . I do find pepsi bottles here on a regular basis . but not very many mountain dew bottles , found a stubby a few years ago but not seen any others 

did find a mountain dew no deposit bottle this summer , might of seen my post about it in this section


----------



## FindingGoodies (Oct 3, 2018)

the best finds are the ones you do by yourself, that's how you get in to digging. Those are cool regardless of the time period


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 3, 2018)

And they are still surviving!...cool find btw, and the same as the one in my box find several months back.


----------



## jblaylock (Oct 4, 2018)

I would have liked to try that Raspberry Ginger Ale.  Sounds tasty


----------



## RCO (Oct 4, 2018)

jblaylock said:


> I would have liked to try that Raspberry Ginger Ale.  Sounds tasty




it appears to still be available , when I searched google some images came up showing a raspberry ginger ale .


----------



## RCO (Oct 4, 2018)

Canadacan said:


> And they are still surviving!...cool find btw, and the same as the one in my box find several months back.



there seems to still be some around here , the Dr Pepper was near a road , the coloured side was face down in the leaves and faded side visible . 

the Schweppes was found in a park , near some grassy areas and picnic tables 


I also found a minute maid stubby last week but it had no label left , just the metal cap that said minute maid orange


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 4, 2018)

I always seem to find lots of ginger ale bottles here in CT. One dump I came across had to have at least 50 1940s era whiskey flasks. So people must have used the ginger ale for mixers in the 40s and 50s. For some reason I do not come across that many soda brands. Even Pepsi and Coca-Cola are harder to find where I am.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 5, 2018)

I think I tried Sobeys store brand raspberry ginger ale once.  It was... not all that nice really.  Though regular store brand ginger ale isn't exactly the nicest stuff either.  Never seen the Schweppes stuff but London Drugs sells it so it is still available somewhere in Canada.


----------



## BottleDragon (Oct 6, 2018)

I definitely have fond memories of these bottles. I'm pretty sure I remember seeing those ones in BC, but I usually bought the lime Crush one.

I think these are just becoming collectable now. It's hard to find ones with nice labels. I found a Country Time lemonade in August with a faded and discoloured label.

Shame it never occurred to me to save any of them back in the day.


----------



## RCO (Oct 8, 2018)

BottleDragon said:


> I definitely have fond memories of these bottles. I'm pretty sure I remember seeing those ones in BC, but I usually bought the lime Crush one.
> 
> I think these are just becoming collectable now. It's hard to find ones with nice labels. I found a Country Time lemonade in August with a faded and discoloured label.
> 
> Shame it never occurred to me to save any of them back in the day.




that's usually the way it is , the things made to be collectable  don't turn out to be collectable years later . I know here an endless amount of 92/ 93 blue jays world series coca cola cans were saved but nobody is looking to buy them now 


but few of the stubby bottles used back then were saved and there is people looking to buy those . and the ones in the wild usually aren't in good condition even though there seems to be a fair number out there to find 


I don't remember drinking pop in stubby bottles but I do remember drinking juice , brands like Fruitopia orange , tim hortons and other juices that came in glass bottles during the 90's but I didn't save any of those bottles , all would of went in the recycling . and now if I find one in the wild , the paper labels are all gone . one of those in good condition is not as easy to find as you'd think


----------



## CanadianBottles (Oct 8, 2018)

I like drinking ginger beer and stronger ginger ale which usually comes from smaller producers, and sometimes when I finish a bottle I think "I bet this is gonna be a rare collectible someday."  Then I toss it in the recycling bin because I don't have space to store a bunch of modern empties, no matter how rare they may be in the future.


----------



## RCO (Oct 8, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> I like drinking ginger beer and stronger ginger ale which usually comes from smaller producers, and sometimes when I finish a bottle I think "I bet this is gonna be a rare collectible someday."  Then I toss it in the recycling bin because I don't have space to store a bunch of modern empties, no matter how rare they may be in the future.



that's the problem , you'd have to store them for 20 or 30 years minimum before they'd become collectable . I've heard the quote several times that it takes 30 years for something to become collectable and for people to miss the item , for that feeling of nostalgia to develop 


so things from the 80's and 90's are just starting to become collectable


----------



## Mr. Hemingray (Oct 14, 2018)

I remember those bottles! Used to drink pop from the "stubbies" as a kid in the 70's. Phased them out in the 80's here as they went to plastic bottles. Haven't seen one of these in 30 years and I do miss my childhood days of the 70's, glass bottles, ka-knockers and Jarts. 
Nice find!


----------

